# I'm adopting a Cat, updated as now adopted one



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi i am going to look at a cat and not sure what to look for in an older cat as i've always had kittens and just taken them. The owner says she cannot keep her as she is allergic, no idea how long she's had her so no idea if cat has been to more then one home. She said she is a friendly loving cat but can sometimes be a bit timid. What should i be on the lookout for?

Kay


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ideally you want a sociable cat that isn't bad tempered & is used to children. N plagues the life out of our cat but he's quite placid & just moves away if it all gets too much rather than scratchin. Mind you havin said that sometimes if the cat does retaliate it means the child has a bit more respect for it.

Cat needs to be litter trained & be all up to date with jabs, Oh & with a female you need to make sure she's spayed otherwise you'll end up with every tom in the vicinity calling for her during the night & kittens to boot! Make sure you ask if she's been flea treated too if she's an outdoor cat & wormed. The owner should divulge any ongoing health problems too.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I got my moggie today and she has settled really quickly. She's eating' drinking and using her kitty tray, and has been exploring the bungalow and now she's sat here beside me purring away, and omg her purr is loud  .
Vets on Wednesday for a checkup etc, god knows how much that is gonna cost i dread to think got a few insurance quotes to mull over too, would you pay the extra for lifetime condition cover or just the 12 month normal cover?
Kay


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi fuzzier

Enjoy your new furry friend!

Insurance is a tricky one, we chose not to insure our dog who is now 19 months old.  Perhaps but the money away every month into a kitty account incase you have any problems?  See what the vet says, surely though if there are any problems already the previous owners should help with the costs?

Good luck

Louj


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Louj, which previous owners would that be? The person i got her from said she knew of at least 3 homes before her whch makes me home number 5. And she said she'd never been to the vets with Magic. We're going to the vets either tomorrow or Thursday, gonna cost me an arm and a leg i'm sure.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh lol, good luck!  

Louj


----------

